# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Suha koža lica

## kikic

Rodila sam 24.8. e sad, ne znam je li to povezano s porodom, hormonima, što li ali koža lica mi je katastrofa suha, sve me lice zateže koliko je suho. Inače imam mješovitu kožu, tj. više masnu pa m je tim više ovo koma. Dnevno mažem 100 puta s uljima, melemom ali ništa, kao da imam temperaturu isuši za tren. To traje nekih 15 tak dana, od klime nije jer smo tek jučer počeli grijati. Jeste li imale ovakav problem i imate li ideju za neku dobru kremu?

----------


## enchi

Joj, ja sam se nakon poroda sva "osušila"!   :Sad:  

Nikada do tada nisam imala problema tog tipa, čak dapače!

Kako mi je sad od poroda prošlo skoro 2 godine, situacija je znatno bolja nego u početku no lice mi je definitivno ostalo u kategoriji suhih!

Pokušaj piti vode da budeš sigurna da iznutra tijelo ne vapi za tekućinom a za kremu je nezahvalno preporučivati jer je previše individualno...

----------

